# VenusEnvy--2,000!!!



## Phryne

*FELICIDADES, VENUS!!!!!!!! *​ * 

... por tantos lindos mensajes,

y por 2.000 más!!! 



*


----------



## Zephyrus

2000 FELICITACIONES VENUSENVY!!!!! 
  
Y que sean muchos posts más


----------



## alc112

Felicidades Nicole!!


----------



## Alundra

MUCHISIMAS FELICIDADES, VENUS

y gracias por todos tus consejos.

Alundra.


----------



## Outsider

Congratulations, VenusEnvy!


----------



## VenusEnvy

These milestone creep up, eh?
Thanks  to all of you for your support and encouragement.

Gracias  a todos por su apoya y estímulo.
Estes hitos se presentan tan rápidos, ¿no?


----------



## Benjy

grats. thanks for the time you put in


----------



## Whodunit

*Congrats, Venus ... And thank you very much for all your help ...*


----------



## Like an Angel

* ¡¡FELICITACIONES VENUSITA!! *

Go, go, go... and thank you for your contribution!!!​


----------



## Alfry

my congratulations too 
you are simply great


----------



## cuchuflete

_Thank you Venus!
_
_and Congratulations.

_ Your add much to the forums.

Un abrazo,
Cuchu​


----------



## zebedee

Yes, congratulations and thanks for all your help, Venus.


----------



## lauranazario

Dear Venus, thank you for so many interesting observations throughout our forums!

Saludos,
LN


----------



## timpeac

Congratulations! I like your nick, and it is evidence of your humour that is borne out in your posts.


----------



## DDT

Congrats to the goddess of WR!!! ​ 

DDT


----------



## Cath.S.

Congratulations, Venus, for 2 000 great posts! 
You're always very helpful.


----------



## funnydeal

*

CONGRATULATIONS VENUS ​*


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Nicole and thanks for all your help!


----------



## LadyBlakeney

¡Muchísimas felicidades, VenusEnvy 2.000!

Gracias por tu aportación al foro.


----------



## Magg

CONGRATULATIONS
MAGG


----------



## Artrella

*Venusita* muchas gracias por tu ayuda siempre tan amable y por tus preguntas que nos hacen pensar mucho a los que hablamos español!  Un beso enorme desde Argentina y muchas felicidades!!


----------



## Agnès E.

Venus, victim of typing
You lost your arms in helping
Us every day, every night,
More than two thousand times
Am I right?
Selfish I am, this request is mine
Please don't slow your pace
For you're such an ace!!


----------



## Philippa

Hi Venus!

I've just discovered to my horror that I never congratulated you for 1000 posts either. So here are very belated congratulations for your 1000th postbirthday y felicitaciones un poco tardías para tu 2000 postcumpleaños.

You are a real WR star! I love the fact that you're a fellow Spanish learner - it's really encouraging - and you start some really cool threads in Culture. Did you know that you're a super early member too - you are number 425 (out of 17,585 at this precise moment!!)  

Un abrazo y gracias por estar aquí
Philippa


----------



## ILT

VenusEnvy:

Thanks for learning with us and helping us learn   

ILT


----------



## VenusEnvy

Philippa said:
			
		

> Did you know that you're a super early member too - you are number 425 (out of 17,585 at this precise moment!!)



Woah! I didn't know that! Eww, I'm old here.    

How did you find that out? Sneaky . . .    

Thanks everyone! You really know how to make a girl feel special!


----------



## Benjy

user id. it just counts up from the first people on the forum


----------



## beatrizg

Aunque un poco tarde, yo tambien te quiero felicitar y, lo mas importante, darte las gracias por estar siempre dispuesta a ayudar. 

Un abrazo!


----------



## sergio11

Congratulations on your 2000 posts!

It is wonderful to see people that have been faithful to the forum 
for such a long time, almost a year now. 
Keep up the good work!​


----------

